
In sign of the times, Ayn Rand Institute approved for PPP loan - justin66
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-ppp-ayn-rand/in-sign-of-the-times-ayn-rand-institute-approved-for-ppp-loan-idUSKBN248026
======
c0g
Context missing from the article is that this has Randian precedent:
[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/ayn-rand-social-
security/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/ayn-rand-social-security/)

(I have no opinion on it all since I’m on a two week ‘having an opinion on
stuff’ vacation, just mildly interesting context)

~~~
dang
Yes, discussed in 2016
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13264191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13264191)

and sundry comments:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=ayn%20rand%20social%20security&sort=byDate&type=comment)

Since every ideology has an answer for everything, there isn't much
interesting to discuss about it.

------
arcticbull
In the case of:

“... government ‘help’ to business is just as disastrous as government
persecution, and that the only way a government can be of service to national
prosperity is by keeping its hands off.”

vs.

"Rational self-interest"

The winner is, clearly, rational self-interest.

------
wyldfire
I've yet to read any Rand works but I'm guessing John Galt would prefer the
institute survive or perish on its own merits, independent of aid from the
state.

------
bpodgursky
It is baity and trite to point out, for the Nth time, that an institution is
taking advantage of a federal program which, while they may not have chosen
for it to exist, they will be paying for in taxes.

